# Wii #XXXX - Toy Story 3 (USA)



## Chanser (Jun 12, 2010)

^^wiirelease-4211^^


----------



## Gnargle (Jun 12, 2010)

Games.

Games everywhere.

Do we have a gameplay video? Seen some of the Xbox version, wondering if this is worth me picking it up...


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice nice. I bet this is one of the better movie tie ins. Actually I'm looking forward to trying it.


----------



## PrinceNOOB (Jun 12, 2010)

Great game ill give it a try


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 12, 2010)

Disney tie ins have been more solid nowadays, even Alice in Wonderland was decent.  Nothing amazing but nothing bad.

Tweenie games are still shit though.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> - Wii version has exclusive development team
> - Wii version considered very important for Disney
> - nearly the same content as 360/PS3 versions
> - IR control for the editor nicknamed the 'hand of Andy'
> ...















There were videos but they've been removed for some reason, looked great though in motion.


----------



## Peelbash (Jun 12, 2010)

That box art isn't too good, huh...


----------



## KingAsix (Jun 12, 2010)

They made this sound/look real fun on the commercial that's playing. Might pick it up.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 12, 2010)

the PS3 version has some exclusive content, but I can't remember.


----------



## xbry23 (Jun 12, 2010)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> the PS3 version has some exclusive content, but I can't remember.


yeah, it has Zurg playable in it
i think im going to try this game out, i love toy story


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 12, 2010)

xbry23 said:
			
		

> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but i might buy it for PS3 if I see a good review!


----------



## Social0 (Jun 12, 2010)

what a weak boxart


----------



## PrinceNOOB (Jun 12, 2010)

Social0 said:
			
		

> what a weak boxart


Box art has nothing to do with a game.


----------



## mayu29 (Jun 12, 2010)

Too bad that's a bad dump, r41 and r87 are corrupted.


----------



## berlinka (Jun 12, 2010)

mayu29 said:
			
		

> Too bad that's a bad dump, r41 and r87 are corrupted.


yup. I noticed it just yet. Bad Dump Alert...


----------



## Chanser (Jun 12, 2010)

As in CRC errors?


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jun 12, 2010)

the game is not a bad dump just 2 of the .rar files are corrupt get it right people.


----------



## Delta517 (Jun 12, 2010)

Looking for the game now


----------



## berlinka (Jun 12, 2010)

davidnlta said:
			
		

> the game is not a bad dump just 2 of the .rar files are corrupt get it right people.


eeh, do you have them then? I tried several RAR repair tools, wiseguy.... no succes.

BAD DUMP. PERIOD!


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jun 12, 2010)

actually yes i have the game and it plays perfect.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jun 12, 2010)

This looks pretty decent. I might get it, if they release a fixed version.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 12, 2010)

davidnlta said:
			
		

> the game is not a bad dump just 2 of the .rar files are corrupt get it right people.


You seem to not get the meaning of 'bad dump'. It means something in the file is missing or broken. Which clearly is the case here.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jun 12, 2010)

then how am i playing it?

And a bad Dump is there is something wrong with the Iso which in this case there isnt as i have been playing for about 45min now.


----------



## berlinka (Jun 13, 2010)

davidnlta said:
			
		

> then how am i playing it?
> 
> And a bad Dump is there is something wrong with the Iso which in this case there isnt as i have been playing for about 45min now.


Well, what did you do to make this game working then?


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jun 13, 2010)

donwloaded it extracted it put it on my hard drive, opened usb loader gx and then played it. What program are you all using to extract it?


----------



## Devin (Jun 13, 2010)

davidnlta said:
			
		

> donwloaded it extracted it put it on my hard drive, opened usb loader gx and then played it. What program are you all using to extract it?



What is the name of the torrent? No links. Just the name. I'm not gonna download it, I just wanna know.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jun 13, 2010)

i dont use torrents.


----------



## Covarr (Jun 13, 2010)

davidnlta said:
			
		

> i dont use torrents.


You probably didn't get the scene dump of this game, which would be how you're able to play. That, or the torrent people are having trouble with isn't a 1:1 of the scene dump.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jun 13, 2010)

you might be right bu incase anyone wants to know the scrubbed size its 2.7gb.


----------



## Bladeforce (Jun 13, 2010)

its ok saying you extracted it and are playing it. there was a bad dump of galaxy 2 floating around and you could bypass the errors and play it as well BUT it froze when trying to slect the ice world levels halfway through the game. I suspect this dump will freeze too at some point


----------



## saxamo (Jun 13, 2010)

This one looks reminiscent to Toy Story 2. That game ROCKED!!! But was FSKING hard!!! On the PSX.


----------



## VashTS (Jun 13, 2010)

i doubt its a bad dump, its probably just a rarfix.


----------



## Chanser (Jun 13, 2010)

The 2 files are not corrupt, ran the SFV checker against it and it's fine.


----------



## Halo-101 (Jun 13, 2010)

Does any1 no the release /dump date for Toy Story 3 on DS?ON **** the release date says tuesday is that true? and any have screens or trailer for ds version?


----------



## shadowgauge (Jun 13, 2010)

sup folks to get it working for you all you have to do is open winrar when your about to extract look down in the miscellaneous option check the box that says to keep broken file
and it will extract been playing for hours  enjoy!


----------



## berlinka (Jun 13, 2010)

shadowgauge said:
			
		

> sup folks to get it working for you all you have to do is open winrar when your about to extract look down in the miscellaneous option check the box that says to keep broken file
> and it will extract been playing for hours  enjoy!


Hurrah for Shadowgauge! Thanks for the tip. It worked!


----------



## ContraNetworkHD (Jun 13, 2010)

Toy Story 3: The Video Game - First 15 Minutes - [Nintendo Wii] 


Part 1


Part 2


----------



## berlinka (Jun 13, 2010)

This is a great game! Lots to do. It's obviously for kids but it's one of the prettiest Wii games...
The Buzz Lightyear game is AWESOME....and parts of it really remind me of Super Mario Galaxy.
Sometimes it's a bit tricky to know what to do, but there's always a "what should I do" option.


----------



## shadowgauge (Jun 13, 2010)

np glad i can help. me and the kids love the game i must say its a complete toy story experience toy box is awesome also a good port next to ps3 and xbox 360 enjoy!


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 13, 2010)

Wow, the Buzz Lightyear levels are epic. The whole game is very polished and very nice to look at. 

Some of it reminds me of the Monsters vs. Aliens game as well. Both have these epic, cinematic action gameplay scenes. Although Toy Story 3 has far better graphics and is probably much more varied too.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jun 13, 2010)

xbry23 said:
			
		

> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zurg Rush!!!


----------



## PrinceNOOB (Jun 13, 2010)

The game is awesome graphics are a bit bad but its alright.


----------



## berlinka (Jun 14, 2010)

PrinceNOOB said:
			
		

> The game is awesome graphics are a bit bad but its alright.


you know it's a Wii you're playing this game on? The Wii is known for producing graphics that are not exactly on par with PS3 graphics.


----------



## fudgi (Jun 14, 2010)

berlinka said:
			
		

> davidnlta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still bad dump != crc error... rar files fucked up on upload to the sites prolly


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 15, 2010)

Just from the video, it looks like they recycled some of the gameplay directly from Monsters vs. Aliens. But yeah, it's a good looking game, considering it's Wii footage.


----------



## goober22 (Jun 15, 2010)

berlinka said:
			
		

> shadowgauge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some folks are just too stupid to understand. The error IS STILL THERE!!!. You have just told winrar to ignore it. You DID not magically make it all good! You will eventually hit the damaged part of the ISO and the game WILL lock up. 

This is not like a dvd player that will skip a bad part or give some macroblocking on screen, the game will not find the correct data at some point and lock.

Just wait for a fix for those 2 rar files or download a fixed release when it comes out.


----------



## MHS70 (Jun 15, 2010)

Got ISO via torrent and upon inserting the disc it is forcing me to perform a system update to my softmodded 4.2 system which I'm concerned about doing.  Maybe this a not a good ISO.  Any suggestions?


----------



## goober22 (Jun 15, 2010)

MHS70 said:
			
		

> Got ISO via torrent and upon inserting the disc it is forcing me to perform a system update to my softmodded 4.2 system which I'm concerned about doing.  Maybe this a not a good ISO.  Any suggestions?



The latest games need some more recent IOSs. Do you have IOS-53, 55, 56, 57, 60 & 61? (plus 70 if you run menu 4.2)

I used DOP-Mii v1.2 thru homebrew channel to install & patch them. The games then ran okay.


----------



## shadowgauge (Jun 16, 2010)

@goober 

Listen i only gave ppl advice to get the game runin nothing more. i never said it would fix the games errors, so your the stupid one here
especially posting b.s like that, you shouldve help'd them. i personally beat the f'n game w/ no f'n problems so if you want to wait for something better
a fix or whatever thats on you but dont come on here disrespecting ppl cause you want attention its not right and im not the one!
and another thing  i cant stand goobers,looks like crap and guess what i just stepped on some! I BETTER HIT THE LOTTO! if not IM DOING ME!


----------



## JRB (Jun 16, 2010)

We appreciate any help, and what Goober posted was correct.

Your info about using "Keep broken files" works, but people need to also understand that they end up with whatever corruption was there, nothing was fixed.

Just how is giving people proper information BS, NOT giving them all the info is BS as far as I'm concerned..

If you knew extracting it wouldn't fix it, just get it running, well you should have said that too, not just post what you did to be some kind of big shot.

After all you said "you shouldve help'd them"

Well seems to me that his info was more helpful considering many people know about "Keeping broken files" but very few understand it only extracts the image and doesn't fix anything.

More people like Goober are needed IMO.

And less guys that start crying because their feelings got hurt, but I guess once you move out of your parents house you'll finally grow up.


----------



## shadowgauge (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Dust2dust (Jun 17, 2010)

Well, the game is certainly playable, but as it's been posted, using the option to keep broken files from Winrar will result in a corrupt iso file. Where the corruption occurs is anyone's guess.  It might very well be in the garbage data section of the iso, in which case, no harm done.  But seeing as this is a rather big game, at around 2.5GB scrubbed, there is a more than 50% chance the corruption occured in the game section itself.  That's bad news. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I played the game a little, and in the first level, where Woody was running on top of a moving train, I got stuck on one occasion, where Woody couldn't move at all, and I had to exit the level and go back to the main menu (wasn't a complete freeze of the game, just the character that couldn't move, so maybe just a game bug that should have been caught by the QC testers)

I wonder why PROMiNENT didn't release a rarfix. It should have been done within hours, if they kept their original files, which I'm sure they did.  And how come the sfv file reports everything is ok, when there are two corrupt volumes?  I thought it was the release group who did the sfv file too.  Obviously somebody else did, after the corruption happened following a transfer, probably.

If a group releases a proper, it should be feasible to make a small patch for the PROMiNENT iso, to avoid having to redownload the iso again (except for the one who makes the patch, of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).    We'll see. The game was only officially released 2 days ago.


----------



## shadowgauge (Jun 17, 2010)

i agree with all three of you and i wasnt calling goobers whole post bs just him calling ppl stupid thats all.
im glad that the game works i was lucky enough to get a chance to beat single player with no problems,
so if there is a breaking point its not there. maybe toy box mode who knows im playing around with that now but like you said
its weird that there is no fix or proper its been two weeks since its release and besides the pal version is out now so if ppl dont want to chance it
they can grab that if it has no problems,thanks to those who provided the programs we use now in some cases we can play almost all pal games.


----------



## shadowgauge (Jun 18, 2010)

finally a toy story 3 proper is up by dump truck everything should be fine for those that waited ENJOY!


----------



## Dust2dust (Jun 18, 2010)

That's great news, shadowgauge!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Although I could have grabbed the PAL release, I didn't want to, because even if I have no problems running PAL games on my TV (component cable with HDTV), my sister's TV (she's the big Toy Story fan) is an old model connected to the Wii through standard composite cable and not all PAL games are compatible. I didn't want to chance it.

I'll grab the Toy.Story.3.PROPER.USA.WII-dumpTruck release (just located it) right now, and if you guys show a little patience, I'll post a patch (as long as it's feasible... should be) to turn the PROMiNENT nuked iso into the dumpTruck one.  Should be up tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dust2dust (Jun 18, 2010)

All right guys, as I was expecting, the patch was easy to make. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Makeppf found 800+ differences between the two isos, but the patch is still small (67KB).  I hope it's not forbidden to post a patch here.

You can find the patch here:

h**p://www.megaupload.com/?d=JFQL4PTU  (replace ** with tt)


This patch will turn

Toy_Story_3_USA_Wii-PROMiNENT

into

Toy.Story.3.PROPER.USA.WII-dumpTruck

*****

HASHES

(Toy_Story_3_USA_Wii-PROMiNENT)

C:\toy3\Toy Story 3.iso

CRC32: c885ca46

MD5: aad429cb21acf4571163b2e34d056a35

SHA1: 90b5f2ebf7a83d205355d781463176bfc00a2159

+++++++++++++++

(Toy.Story.3.PROPER.USA.WII-dumpTruck)

C:\toy3\dumpTruck-TS3.iso

CRC32: 8341328f

MD5: f1817a8ffe4746156b799e11ca8a5fa6

SHA1: e7b0566a26fd592510acbe094279cb7ecfccb079

*****

How to use:

1. Extract "Toy Story 3.iso" from "p-toys3.rar" (Toy_Story_3_USA_Wii-PROMiNENT)

Be sure to check "Keep broken files" in the Miscellaneous section of Winrar when you're about to start extraction.

2. Use ppf-o-matic3.exe to patch "Toy Story 3.iso"

3. All done. Enjoy!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You can check the hashes to make sure everything went ok.


----------



## shadowgauge (Jun 18, 2010)

great work dust and i forgot  not everyone has an hdtv  my bad, im going to try the dump truck version thanks for this im sure
everyone appreciates it. now all we need is the nds version and the kids will be happy!


----------

